# Acadia National Park



## cast-off

Wife and i are going to Acadia National Park for vacation. Going to be there August 9 - 15th. Wondering if any one has ever been. Its not a fishing trip but i'm driving so im taking some poles with us. Wondering what kind of fishing action would be going on that time of the year. I know its kind of a slow hit or miss time of the year home here in Ohio. I'm not going to take a ton of gear. Just looking to kill a couple hours here and there and see what i catch.


----------



## Whaler

My wife and I have been to Bar Harbor several times. While there we always visit Acadia. It is very beautiful. There is a beach in it where you can swim in the ocean. As for fishing I don't remember seeing anyone fishing in the park. All you have to do is ask one of the park rangers about it.
If you go into Bar Harbor and I'm sure you will there is an island you can walk to when the tide is out . That's kind of neat and be sure to eat a lot of Lobster while you are there.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

cast-off said:


> Wife and i are going to Acadia National Park for vacation. Going to be there August 9 - 15th. Wondering if any one has ever been. Its not a fishing trip but i'm driving so im taking some poles with us. Wondering what kind of fishing action would be going on that time of the year. I know its kind of a slow hit or miss time of the year home here in Ohio. I'm not going to take a ton of gear. Just looking to kill a couple hours here and there and see what i catch.


Just went on a road trip to Maine with my wife. No fishing, just a bunch of natural beauty! I did see some striper fishermen around Hubble Lighthouse near York Beach. All the way up the coast of Maine it looked fishy. Lol We took a sunset cruise out of Bar Harbor and I noticed two smaller fishing charter boats at the same dock. Had rods rigged with sabiki/piscator rigs. Acadia is absolutely awesome . Cadillac Mountain Sunrise is a must do! Lobster, Whole belly clams, and crab is worth the trip !!! Have fun......if you want to whale watch I recommend making reservations now.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

BuckeyeTom said:


> Just went on a road trip to Maine with my wife. No fishing, just a bunch of natural beauty! I did see some striper fishermen around Hubble Lighthouse near York Beach. All the way up the coast of Maine it looked fishy. Lol We took a sunset cruise out of Bar Harbor and I noticed two smaller fishing charter boats at the same dock. Had rods rigged with sabiki/piscator rigs. Acadia is absolutely awesome . Cadillac Mountain Sunrise is a must do! Lobster, Whole belly clams, and crab is worth the trip !!! Have fun......if you want to whale watch I recommend making reservations now.


----------



## cast-off

Thanks guys. Like i said fishing's not the purpose of the trip. Were going for the same reason's you went. Lobster, nature and Relaxation.


----------



## Southernsaug

Haven't been in many years, but it was a cool place. We rented a house on Paul Bunyan bay and loved it. I never saw anyone fishing. I like stopping at the little roadside lobster shacks. Find the ones that fish their own pots and boil in sea water....the best. Actually my favorite was a little dairy hut with a lobster pound right beside it and he caught his own. He had the cheapest and best. I eat one every day. A good restaurant we visited was Thurston's.


----------



## 9Left

Man if you're going to Maine to get some lobster… Here's a very good tip for you… Stay away from the fancy restaurants! Hit the small mom and pop shack's right on the coast… They'll serve you the same exact lobster for less than half the price and it's just as delicious.
I was stationed in Connecticut and Maine While I was in the Navy… I visited Acadia on average twice a month… It's a beautiful place… I'm not sure if you're allowed to fish there though… Most of the fishing I did while there was on the coast for stripers..


----------



## BuckeyeTom

9Left said:


> Man if you're going to Maine to get some lobster… Here's a very good tip for you… Stay away from the fancy restaurants! Hit the small mom and pop shack's right on the coast… They'll serve you the same exact lobster for less than half the price and it's just as delicious.
> I was stationed in Connecticut and Maine While I was in the Navy… I visited Acadia on average twice a month… It's a beautiful place… I'm not sure if you're allowed to fish there though… Most of the fishing I did while there was on the coast for stripers..





cast-off said:


> Wife and i are going to Acadia National Park for vacation. Going to be there August 9 - 15th. Wondering if any one has ever been. Its not a fishing trip but i'm driving so im taking some poles with us. Wondering what kind of fishing action would be going on that time of the year. I know its kind of a slow hit or miss time of the year home here in Ohio. I'm not going to take a ton of gear. Just looking to kill a couple hours here and there and see what i catch.


Some of our favorite eats when we went through there.....
Wellys Hudson, Massachusetts 
Warrens Lobster House Kittery, Maine 
Helen's Elsworth, Maine
Reading Room Bar Harbor, Maine
Making me hungry thinking about it! Prices were more than fair everywhere we ate and stayed!


----------



## birdcrazy

Momo's in Elsworth for Cheesecake!!
I stumbled into this old forage it was full of these.


----------



## Wandawega1

I went the over to Acadia over Labor Day 2019. Same general idea, went for scenery and lobster. Fished Seal Cove, Long, and Hodgdon Ponds, as well as a lake near the Schoodic Peninsula (mainland section of Acadia, highly recommend). 
Fished each place about 30 minutes. Caught two really nice smallmouth in Seal Cove, and some dandy perch from shore in Hogdgon near the bridge on the south end.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Any recommendations on where to stay in Maine? Looks to be about 900 miles from Cleveland area to Acadia.


----------



## KPI

We went to Acadia it was amazing we also went to a place called young’s lobster pound it was great they encouraged outside drink the deal was we packed a cooler on a Saturday about 4 pm went to there patio that had a live band and we sat on there picnic table for about a hour then went and ordered our whole lobster and we brought the sides and the drink and listened to the band that evening!!!!we pulled our camper for our trip and stayed at Searsport ocean campground right on Penobscot bay it was a great area and we explored from there great trip for me and my family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Trouble

Just got back from Bar Harbor area. Took my FIL, nephew and son on a head boat. Caught a mess of small pollack and mackeral on sabiki rigs. Guy caught a big cod but they're out of season now. Fun 4 hours and not too expensive with great views of the islands and geography. Nephew caught mackeral off marina docks as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Deep Trouble said:


> Just got back from Bar Harbor area. Took my FIL, nephew and son on a head boat. Caught a mess of small pollack and mackeral on sabiki rigs. Guy caught a big cod but they're out of season now. Fun 4 hours and not too expensive with great views of the islands and geography. Nephew caught mackeral off marina docks as well.


Is it true, that its really crowded this year due to post-covid travelers? Hope to make it up there this summer or maybe fall.


----------



## PBsQuest

Snakecharmer said:


> Is it true, that its really crowded this year due to post-covid travelers? Hope to make it up there this summer or maybe fall.


We are in Vermont at the moment and heading to Maine this weekend. Things are very pricey and limited availability if you want to smell the ocean. Day trips are just about fully booked for next week if you are looking to do whale watching etc. We will see as we get to Portland or farther north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Trouble

It was super busy up there. Restaurants understaffed and some with limited hours. Tough to find a place to park in Bar Harbor proper after 9am. The National Park was packed as well. Restaurants understaffed and some with limited hours. It's still a very good time but be prepared for a lot of people.


----------



## wolfenstein

I'm heading to milbridge the week of labor day. We rented a cottage right on the water with a dock. Have a headboat booked for one day and hoping to try fishing tunk lake. It's about an hour further than acadia but I'm sure we'll head there a few times. I'm starting to get antsy reading this thread!


----------



## EnonEye

acadia bound should check out todays' Bing cover page, pretty informative (and cool)


----------



## PBsQuest

We stayed in Bar Harbor for a few nights this past week. We were fortunate to get a motel on the main drag coming into town. We never moved the car once we got there and walked into town every day. It was about a mile walk but only took 15 minutes or so. We did a whale watching trip and it was fantastic. Not nearly as pricey as trips out in Seattle back in early July. $77/pp and it ended up being about a 5 hour trip to get up close to the Bay of Fundy where the whales were. Loved Bar Harbor. We did not experience bad dining. The Side Street Cafe was recommended and was a good choice. We ate at Paddy's right after the whale watch because it was across the street. We ate at the Thirsty Whale because the line for lunch at Jordan's was too long. Loved Gloucester, MA on the way home. We stopped there and wish we had more time. What a cool coastal town. Maybe next time up there we camp. Much cheaper than motels and hotels during peak season. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein

Got back Saturday night after a 15hr drive. Had a blast, caught tons of fish on headboat (vagabond). Too bad cod season didn't start until the next day. 1 guy caught a couple nice cusk and everyone got a lobster. Shore fishing was disappointing but we stayed busy. Frazier point pier near schoodic peninsula was best we did, few mackerel and pollock. Probably head back sometime. 3 of 4 adults brought home covid, all vaccinated.


----------



## Snakecharmer

wolfenstein said:


> Got back Saturday night after a 15hr drive. Had a blast, caught tons of fish on headboat (vagabond). Too bad cod season didn't start until the next day. 1 guy caught a couple nice cusk and everyone got a lobster. Shore fishing was disappointing but we stayed busy. Frazier point pier near schoodic peninsula was best we did, few mackerel and pollock. Probably head back sometime. 3 of 4 adults brought home covid, all vaccinated.
> View attachment 475943
> View attachment 475944
> View attachment 475945
> View attachment 475946


Was that an AIRBnB?


----------



## wolfenstein

Yes sir. "Down east dog friendly cottage" in milbridge


----------

